# The Durham Fleet



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Perhaps the only time Mahseer met Luminetta. Both radio controlled. Scale 1/12th inch to the foot. Mahseers plans. Had to translate Luminetta from the metric. Pics taken a few years ago, son now teaching A level maths in New Zealand and Luminetta now boasts funnel and mainmast. Will have to get them out of storage and add derricks. Also aim to get a better scan.

Sea trials at Port Newton Aycliffe


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Ah Hugh if that is your son in the photo what fun he must have had with these wonderful models, very lucky lad, in fact I would be very happy playing with them myself even at my age. LOL


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello. As an former Brocklebanks am interested where you obtained any plans of Mahseer?


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jim
I sailed on Mahseer, but can't now remember if I snaffled a spare plan, unless there was one copied for the drydock - Smiths on the Tees - about July '69, or if I traced it. Started building it when I was up for 2nd Mates in '69. It spent half an hour pushing an island sideways in South Shields boating lake so I decided radio control was the better option. Water's a bit chilly in late November. One of these days I'll go rooting about in the eves and see what I have got, plan-wise.


----------

